# Who manufactures Utilitech Recessed Lights?



## alumiu90 (Oct 23, 2013)

I recently had a contractor remodel my basement and he used Utilitech 6" Recessed Lights that he purchased from Lowes. I am not happy with the trim kits and want to replace them, but not sure what other brand trim styles I can use like Halo, Juno, All-Pro by Cooper Lighting, etc.

The model number of the can is #Y301ICWW. 

Does anyone know who makes this recessed light for Lowes? I have heard that it is Halo and I have heard that it is Juno. If it is one of these manufacturers can you also advise which model number it is equivalent too.

Thanks


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Pull the trim from one of the cans and shine a light up into it. There should be a tag in the can listing the trim numbers that are to be used with it.

The tag should also list the model number of the can, which I believe is Y7ICAT. The number you listed is for a 6 pack containing both cans and trims.


----------



## alumiu90 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks OSO954.

If that truly is the number in the can, which I will check tonight, it tells me it is a Halo or Cooper Industries produced product as that would be their series number.

Halo sells it as H7ICT and H71CAT (for air tite). That would help a lot as then I could probably use Halo or All-Pro trims without any issues.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> That would help a lot as then I could probably use Halo or All-Pro trims without any issues.


The issue would be no UL listing for the Halo trims used with the Utilitech cans. No UL listing would be an NEC violation.


----------



## alumiu90 (Oct 23, 2013)

Why no UL listing when all we are talking about is a metal baffle which would be mated with a housing made by that manufacturer regardless of how they are selling it. So my concern would be fire?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You are assuming they are made by Halo. They could be a knockoff made in China.

Halo does not certify/list all of their 6 inch trims to work on all of their 6 inch cans. You can have overheating problems because you used a trim and bulb recommended for a non-IC can with an ICAT.

You can always call Cooper/Halo to get their opinion.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

alumiu90 said:


> I recently had a contractor remodel my basement and he used Utilitech 6" Recessed Lights that he* purchased from Lowes*.


1) Call Lowes
2) Never call that contractor again.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm using the Utilitech IC housings (UL listed) with Halo trims (also UL listed) and have no problems with them...


----------

